

Tool for tracking new posts on blogs I enjoy? - Skywing

Are there any tools that will allow me to track new posts on blogs that I enjoy? I frequent a lot of blogs, hoping to see new content. I'd rather just be notified when new content is available.<p>Are there tools for this? Thanks.
======
pierrefar
Yes. It's called RSS and you need a reader like Google Reader among others.

~~~
Skywing
Yea, RSS is nice but some of the blogs don't have RSS feeds. I was just
curious if there was some website that had some way of tracking non-rss blogs.

~~~
Andrenid
What blogs these days don't have RSS?

Unless they rolled their own CMS, just about every blog these days has at
least basic RSS feeds. They might not advertise it, but throw the website's
URL into Google Reader and it'll detect the feeds and add them anyway.

